# Angelschein jetzt noch ? Ghet da noch was ?



## minnimann32 (11. April 2010)

hallo liebe leute !
wollte jetzt doch mal meinen angelschein machen. leider habe ich den termin verpasst.kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen wo ich ich uelzen oderf umgebung schnellstmöglich noch meinen schein machen kann ??? möglichst schnell und nicht erst im herbst. uelzen , lüneburg soltau alles möglich ! vielleicht auch am we.
vielen dank im vorraus !!!!!!


----------



## di_mario (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angelschein jetzt noch ? Ghet da noch was ?*

Soweit ich weiss, kann der Schein nur ein Mal im Jahr gemacht werden.

In Bayern ist der Prüfungstermin immer am ersten Samstag in März. 

Ich denke, es wird bei dir ähnlich sein. Die ersten Kurse beginnen  meistens im Winter.


----------

